# Down time



## Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

This time of year - from just before Christmas until the first Monday after the New Year - is always one of my favorite times. Aside from the usual family & friends gathering and holiday hoopla, the work load here lightens up a lot. I use this time to compile my annual reports and clean up the files, visit completed projects of the year and say hello, and stay in touch with people & businesses.

 Of course I still had to stop a project and investigate a complaint yesterday!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Down time

Happy New Year to you too and enjoy the time off!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Down time

Mac: I would have to agree, but this year seems a little different. A number of jobs coming to a close and Tuesday the phone rang off the hook with 4 new applications drop off. Not a normal end of the year week.

Happy New year to you all!


----------

